# Ground Straps



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I purchased a set of three ground straps for the 1967 GTO from Ames. I know one of them goes on the passenger side inside the engine compartment down on the frame close to the radiator. Does anyone know where the other two ground straps connect?
thanks
alan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Another goes from the rear of the passenger side cylinder head to the firewall. I've seen some sources that say there are two engine to firewall straps.

Bear


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you, seem like not many are familiar with the ground straps.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Bear is correct the 3rd one goes from the firewall to the coil bracket.
Make sure to clean the paint off the coil where it makes contact with the bracket so you get a good ground.


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here you go


----------

